

DebateGraph - theblackbox
http://debategraph.org/

======
theblackbox
Just thought this was a really interesting one (featured on BBC news website,
due to it's use in visualising the "Gaza debate")

Inspires ideas of using it to view wiki and commons data in a "UML" format.

